# shawn of the dead



## TallAdam85 (Oct 12, 2004)

i saw the new movie Shawn of the dead the movie was only 90 min long but seemed like  a year! the movie sucked it was all filmed in England so all had British jokes and stuff but it is not funny at all save your money 

my view on the movie


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 12, 2004)

Aww come on .. it wasn't that bad. 

well, OK. Yes it was. 

But it has a clever name and an 'R' rating. I also think some of the female characters could have lost their clothing. 

There have been worse films .... Blair Witch - The Avengers. 

But this was pretty bad, even though it is all good tomatoes.


----------



## someguy (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey the blair witch was pretty funny actually.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 13, 2004)

You mean it's rated "R" and there's no nudity?  Thanks for the warnings, buys...I kind of wanted to see it.  Besides, there will never be another horror spoof as good as "Army of Darkness,"  although its predecessor, "Evil Dead 2" was pretty funny, too.  Mike, I think we agree on something..."The Avengers" is in my top ten worst movies ever list.


----------



## bignick (Oct 13, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Besides, there will never be another horror spoof as good as "Army of Darkness," although its predecessor, "Evil Dead 2" was pretty funny, too.


 


good, bad....i'm the guy with the gun


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 14, 2004)

British humour is lost on you lot isn't it 

Ian.


----------



## bignick (Oct 14, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> British humour is lost on you lot isn't it
> 
> Ian.


i enjoy british humor...but i have not seen "Shaun of the Dead"...although i do plan on it...despite the apparent lack of nudity...:wink:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 15, 2004)

You can tell your all Americans.... :whip:


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 17, 2004)

From England, Rubbish never lol! (Sacarastic) I'm English, I'm from England but I still think Shawn Of the Dead is really crap lol! As for the Blair Witch Project, I think thats more funny than it would ever be scary and thats crap too!

Lol, we make crap films, are crap at most sports, are ignorant, but sometimes we have good humour, mostly toilet humour! Oh and yeah, we have the best Special Forces in the world aka S.A.S woohoo, oh and yeah best Police Force, ok I'll stop now...............toot toot!

Rather!


----------



## bluespacething (Oct 18, 2004)

I really want to see Shaun of the Dead but it isn't playing here yet so I'm kind of mad since I do want to see it.  I've heard good and bad reviews of it so I want to see it so I know what I actually think of it. I think it looks hilarious.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree the Avengers is a very poor movie, but the worst movie of all time in my books is Jeepers Creepers, followed by the sequil!


Ryan


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 12, 2004)

-I thought Shaun of the Dead was quite funny...but I'm a fan of Absolutely Fabulous and Are You Being Served? As an American, I don't quite understand every joke, but thats okay.


A---)


----------

